# Christmas ideas in Hong Kong



## -_- (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all, I am trying to come up with idea for spending time with my partner in HK during the christmas weekend. As we both live in cities, I was thinking to perhaps make use of HK rural space and make a visit to Discovery Bay or Lamma Island (or anywhere you folks feel it has a more ex-pat atmosphere) to spend a day or two there. The challenge is to find the right accomodation just for a night. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with regards to staying on the island for a night. 

Or if there are any better idea do let me know - all suggestion are welcome  thx


----------



## bilabi (Aug 11, 2013)

Man, sounds like a great plan.

Stanley bay is really amazing .. you have some fabulous accommodations there. Wish you the best of luck and enjoy! Fingers crossed for good weather also. Maybe you can go for a hike in Tai Po Island.



Wish I could go back to HK, wonderful city!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is the newly opened Auberge Hotel in Discovery Bay, lots of restaurants in DB have a special Christmas menu. Also on Lantau island are the two Disney hotels. All these hotels have web sites which can be googled.


----------



## jackflaming (Dec 14, 2013)

I think Discovery Bay will be the best option for you. You can easily find a decent stay there with enough privacy. If you are looking for a Christmas party, you can consider a dance bar.


----------

